# Deck Pitch?



## GoPre (Oct 28, 2017)

I've recently read about pitching the front of your deck down for a better/healthier cut. Do any of you practice this?


----------



## NikeFace (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm not sure why, or if it's just in my head, but this approach seems to work well when I mulch leaves wth my Honda mower. It seems to help keep the leaves from blowing away from the mower.

In terms of usual mowing, I don't see see how this would help anything. In fact, wouldn't it lead to uneven HOC?

I could be missing something though...


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

From what I understand (this id coming from my JD dealer who services my mowers) pitching the front of the deck down helps with creating more air flow and esp helpful when bagging because the blades only cut the grass once and can send it to the discharge chute. Personally I haven't noticed much difference at all in the quality of cut from pitching the deck vs not.


----------



## jayteebee (Mar 26, 2019)

Rather than make a new thread I figured why not bring this one back.

I'm trying to figure out if I should pitch the front of my deck down or up. I've been seeing lots of different answers on the internet but trust no-one but my fellow lawn forum'rs.

I know pitching the front down uses less power and I've even heard provides a better stripe, but conversely I've read pitching the front down causes an uneven cut.

Any pros got some tips?


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

If the worst con is an uneven cut I say just go for it and make your own decision. If its exactly what you wanted, great. If you have an uneven cut then wait a week and your bermuda will grow out of it. Also, you'll probably notice an uneven cut after one pass.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

It is lighter on your machine than to cut the same grass twice. However, my simplicity manual specifically states to pitch the deck backwards or upwards for a better cut. It does tax the machine more though.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

I don't think there is a right or wrong answer to this. Depends on the mower, grass etc. 
When I used to push, I would pitch my Toro up. So down in the back. Partially because I would bag, and it would fill the bag more doing this. The Toro bag angled down. I thought it did mow a tad better. I would try it different ways and see what works best.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

John Deere wants you to be 1/8"-1/4" lower in the front than the rear


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

I pitch mine 1/4" to the front.

I've also pitched my deck forward, backward, every which way and didn't notice any difference


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

It saves gas... ;-)


----------

